# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: نحوه دانلود ActiveX‌ سفارشي در وب سايت؟

## Saeed_m_Farid

باسلام خدمت اساتيد گرامي:
بنده سوالي رو تو بخش سي شارپ پرسيده بودم ولي دوستان اونجا راه حلهايي كه ارائه كردند راه حل دوم بود (يعني بايد كل روال پيشرفت پروژه رو عوض ميكردم كه متاسفانه امكانپذير نيست!) و درنهايت پروژه به قسمتي رسيد كه احتمال دادم به اينجا مربوط بشه، بازم اگه اشتباه ميكنم پذيراي نظر مديران هستم :
من در مرحله نهايي پروژه اي {            پخش فايل صوتي از يک URL} يه ActiveX تو C نوشتم كه با دادن مسير http فايلي صوتي رو بصورت استريم هاي كدشده مياره طرف كلاينت و همونجا encode ميكنه و همزمان پخش ميكنه و كاربر فقط با دادن لينك؛ فايل صوتي decode شده موردنظر رو ميشنوه و تا اين مرحله تو يه برنامه دسكتاپ از كلاينت امتحان كردم و نتيجه هم گرفتم؛ در نهايت ocx موردنظر رو به وب سايتي كه از بانك مسير فايل رو ميخونه و كاربر هم مسير رو نمي بينه add كردم و يه dll com به پروژه اضافه شد ولي ...
مشكل : سمت كلاينت اين ActiveX لود نميشه! 
اصلا از كاربر نمي پرسه كه ميخواي ActiveX رو بيارم رو كامپيوترت يا نه؟ مثل كاري كه JVM يا Falsh Player ميكنن، ميخواستم ببينم بايد در اين زمينه كار خاصي انجام بدم؟ چون مثلا آبجكت ويندوز مديا پلير يا موارد مشابه رو كه ميذارم تو وب نشون ميده ولي آبجكت منو نه؟ البته شايد بخندين ولي خوب من نتونستم اينكار رو به نتيجه برسونم و فعلا به كاربرهامون Application دادم تا كارشون راه بيافته (اين روند موقتيه و خيلي زود بايد با وب بتونن اينكار رو بكنن)

از دوستاني كه كمكي كنن پيشاپيش تشكر ميشه

پ.ن. : البته اينو بگم كه رو سرور بعد publish‌ كردن وب سايت ocx اي كه نوشته شده نمايش داده ميشه ولي وقتي از كلاينتها وب رو بالا ميارم جاش يه فضاي خالي مياره!

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

از دوستان عزيز كسي وقت ميكنه بنده رو راهنمايي كنه؟!؟!

خلاصه مشكل بالايي :
ميخوام كاري كنم كه يه ActiveX سمت كلاينت بصورت خودكار (مثل FlashPlayer) دانلود بشه؛ فايل ocx رو هم دارم، آيا من بايد واسه دانلود اتوماتيك، سمت explorer كلاينت بنويسم؟ 

ضمنا من آبجكتم رو با يه كدي مثل كد زير كه  مديا پلير رو به وب سايت اضافه ميكنه؛ اضافه كردم :

<object id="mediaPlayer" classid='clsid:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95' standby='Loading....'
البته با classid مربوط به خودم ...

ممنون ميشم اگه توجهي بفرماييد

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

خيلي از كمكهاي بي دريغتون ممنون :
مشكل بنده حل شد؛ همش يه خط كد جاوا اسكريپت بود كه 2 هفته منو گذاشته بود سر كار و كل پروژه رو معطل كرده بود: يعني تا حالا هيچكدوم از دوستان و اساتيد محترم يكي از ActiveX هاشون رو تو پروژه هاشون نذاشته بودن؟!
من كه اينطور فكر نمي كنم؛ اين فرض كه هيچكس حوصله نداشته تاپيك يه غريبه كه فايده اي واسش نداره رو بخونه خيلي محتمل تره...

پ.ن. : يه اسنپ شات هم از اكتوايكسم گذاشتم تو ضميمه.

----------


## khadem1386

فکر نکنم اینجا براشون خیلی غریبه یا آشنا فرقی بکنه

بدشم شما که غریبه نیستی 
هم حضور داشتی 
هم حضور با کیفیت

----------


## emshahram

با عرض سلام
ميشه بفرماييد چطوري اينكار رو انجام داديد؟

----------

